# اقتراحات للمنتدى



## كريم السلطاني (2 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا لايكون للمنتدى جداول لافضل المشاركين

واخر المواضيع والتوقيت واخر المشاركات بديكور جميل ننتظر ردكم
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يونيو 2012)

اقتراح جيد


----------



## كريم السلطاني (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للرد السريع بارك الله بك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*كل ده موجود 
انظر اسفل الصفحه الرئيسيه 
منتديات الكنيسة*​


----------



## كريم السلطاني (2 يونيو 2012)

غير مكتملة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

كريم السلطاني قال:


> غير مكتملة



* ازاي غير مكتمله 
هي بتعرض اخر 20
*​


----------



## كريم السلطاني (2 يونيو 2012)

ارجو التاكيد يختلف عما في بالي


----------



## Samir poet (2 يونيو 2012)

*هل تعطينى صورة عما تقصد او اعملنا صورة موضوحة *
*لللاقتراحت اللى انتا عاوزها *​


----------



## كريم السلطاني (3 يونيو 2012)

اخي سمير  جداول فيها اخر عشرة مشاركين احسن عشرة مواضيع اخر عشرة مشاركات واحسن عشرة باليوم وووووو
والتوقيت والتاريخ زور احد المواقع اي موقع غير موقعكم زوره وترى تحياتي


----------

